# Newark @ UK Spring Fair Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Spring Fair Newark in Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 20/03/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=609

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

suedew has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

NEW FOR THIS YEAR AT BOTH NEWARK SHOWS

Show organisers Event Developments Ltd are delighted to confirm the addition of a Food Hall attraction at their two UK Motorhome & Caravan Shows at Newark Showground in 2015.

The Flint & Flame Food Hall will feature the finest food and drink from local, regional and international producers, along with cookware, utensils, barbecues and much more. The Spring show opens the season for motorhome and caravan owners on 21st & 22nd March, and the Autumn event takes place on 5th & 6th September, both at Newark Showground.

TV Chef Richard Fox will be hosting cookery demonstrations and book signings of his award-winning books at each show. Richards 'Love Food, Hate Waste' demonstrations will focus on reducing food waste, plus 'The Beer Chef' will also showcase some of his innovative recipes cooking with beer. Visitors can also receive advice and hands-on tuition from Richard in the live Cookery Theatre.

Organiser Russ Harman said "We are really excited about the food hall attraction. After nine years, we are delighted that the shows continue to expand, and a giant hall crammed full of delicious food and drink is sure to be popular amongst our visitors. Richard Fox has promised some tasty recipes that can be easily prepared in a motorhome or caravan which we are really looking forward to tasting!"

*Don't forget to book by phone 01775 723723 before 31st January 2015 folks if you want the discount*

Jacquie


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

SATURDAY EVENING - The Pig 'N' Whistle Bar

After their popularity at recent shows, Pop and Rock covers band THE BUSINESS are back by popular demand to provide an alternative choice of entertainment on Saturday night.

The band have a huge repertoire of hits from the sixties to the present day which are delivered with great harmonies and humour.


Jacquie


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bjderbys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just to remind you that if you want the £5 discount you have to book by the 31st January folks





Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

11 days left now to get your discount for this show so get booking folks.

If you have already booked and are wanting confirming on the rally listy please let me know

Thanks




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 5 more days now for the discount folks  




Jacquie


----------



## buttybarrett (Aug 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

buttybarrett has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its now pay full wack for Newark folks booking closes on 13th March



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Newark ??? if so get adding your names to the rally listy and booking with Event

Rally list HERE

Jacquie


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Lady J re Newark
What is the last date I can confirm for this Rally? We still have no date for Rosalie's operation but it is due around this time we think and we do not want to miss the rally if we can help it, or pay if we cannot go.
Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Confirm Rosalan please Lady J.


I am astonished that this first rally of the season is not overbooked.


Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Confirm Rosalan please Lady J.
> 
> I am astonished that this first rally of the season is not overbooked.
> 
> Alan


Me too Alan :crying: hopefully we will get a few more soon PLEASE FOLKS

Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have just confirmed 
Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE CAN WE HAVE A FEW MORE COMING TO NEWARK




Jacquie


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Hi jacquie,We will see you at newark. In Benidorm at moment, ferry on 18th. See you there
Phil n Denise


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Jacquie, how soon do we need to sort things out if our friends join so they can camp with facts?

sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suedew said:


> Jacquie, how soon do we need to sort things out if our friends join so they can camp with facts?
> 
> sue


Hi Sue you have till 13th to pre book but can pay on the gate not usually a problem with Event just cost £10 more:surprise::grin2:

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like you have good numbers this year. We will be there in the trade area, please look out for us. We have some new lines for this year.

See you there.
If you cant find me look for the parrot!:chocobo3:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think Event are still taking bookings folks if any more of you want to join us there, you can ask for your tickets to be left on the gate.

Jacquie


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Where are you all hiding? I am at the show but did not join the rally. No problem seeing where 'the other lot' are but seen none of the real MHF yet :-(


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not far from the other lot siggie:grin2:had to take the flag down as it broke:frown2: if you saw where the dog show was we are opposite there




Jacquie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Great to see everyone had a wonderful, if cold, time

Sue


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Not far from the other lot siggie:grin2:had to take the flag down as it broke:frown2: if you saw where the dog show was we are opposite there
> 
> Jacquie


Sadly only just saw this post, otherwise I would have popped over on Sunday afternoon :frown2:


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Had a great time at newark show, enjoyed meeting you all.
Sorry we left early Sunday morning, run out of gas at 2am, had to thaw out at mc Donald's. Lol
Ps night picture ok on camera.


----------

